# Are there any Dot sights for a buck mark?



## mowog (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi: new to this forum. I recently got a bookmark URX and love everything but the sights. I have older eyes and am spoiled by the 3 dot night sights on my Sigs. I bought a picatinny top bar and a Burris fastfire III that I have to sight in, but I am trouble in dim light with the stock sights. Will the Browning "Hi-Viz" sight give me the dot I'm used to? How about the rear?

Thanks, Bob

Ellicott City, MD
Buckmark Stainless URX


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They make hi viz front sights (fiber optic). I have one on my Buckmark. Very easy to install. Just use an Allen wrench. I hate all black sights myself.


----------



## mowog (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the good feedback on the Hi-Viz. It seems the same version fits a Ruger, making it hard to find at some stores. Seems the rear is going to be the problem. Someone on another forum had a post where he made his own night sights with phosphorous and paint. I didn't pay much attention because my sigs all had factory night sights. There are also several manufacturers making replacement night dot sights for many pistols.

I may dig up his post and with a good drill press try to add my own "dots" to my sights. 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes. I think you may be stuck. Williams sight MIGHT make a full set. Check that. I got my Buckmart 5-6 years ago. I remember seeing Williams made fiber optic sights for the Buckmark.

The dots were smaller. I cannot remember for sure, but they MAY make a rear sight too. Or they did...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Double post.. on cell. Will delete later


----------

